# Ortho question re: Meniscectomies 29880 and 29881



## Cheryl O (Oct 3, 2012)

Could somone please help me make sense of CPT codes 29880 and 29881.  
I came across a bill with CPT code 29880 x 2.  The procedure performed was a partial medial meniscectomy on the left side and a partial lateral meniscectomy, both with  chondroplasty.  
I was not sure if this should be coded as 29880 x 2 or if this should actually be coded as a 29881 x 2.  In the description for 29880 it contains both medial and lateral, the 29881 is either/or.  
Any help clearing this up would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks.  
Cheryl


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 3, 2012)

The codes are exactly what the description states. if the surgeon does a medial *AND* lateral menisectomy on the same knee use 29880 one time.  If he only does one or the other (medial *OR* lateral) same knee use 29881 one time.  The only time you could bill x 2 is if both knees were done.


----------



## Cheryl O (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Doreen,
I assumed that was the proper way of coding this, but I just wanted to clarify.  Sometimes I can read to much into things.  
Cheryl


----------

